# Question - help



## kakius (May 31, 2007)

My friend just bought new gun, and already have a qustion, maybe you can help?

_Just purchased a S&W 44 mag buled with 3 1/2 inch barel model 27-2? all 27-2's ive located are 357. Mine is definately 44mag why is this. I checked and double checked and it is definately stamped 27-2 S# N479388 everyone i ask say it should be a 29-2_

Waiting for your thoughts...


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

It should be marked 29-2 for sure if its a .44mag. You may have got a light stamp on the frame or it my be a mismarked gun which does happen. All 27s were .357s and 29s were .44mags. Good luck.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

A photo would help. Sounds like a Model 27 has been converted to .44 Magnum. Though why anyone would do this is a mystery.

Converting revolvers from one caliber to another is not hard, especially if both calibers were production guns. Barrels and cylinders usually swap with comparative ease.

Case in point now are the old .38-44 Heavy Duty and .38-44 Outdoorsman Models being converted to .44 Special or .45 Colt. The same for the Model 28 Highway Patrolman. Sometimes its just a matter of swapping parts, some 'smiths rechamber and re-bore.

It just a matter of want-to and afford-to.

Bob Wright


----------

